# Hunting etiquette



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

This deserves it's own thread. Let's have it, the right and wrong of duck hunting. Doesn't matter if you're a newbie or been doing it for many years. Here's what ticks us all off about the folks we run into. Whether from a boat or walked in with waders. 

1) don't set up too close, there is plenty of area. If you're late to your "special spot" suck it up,  move on down and wake up earlier next time. The season is not gonna be 1 day long.

2) Don't run and gun. Especially having been setup all morning and hearing shots all around you. You know there are people setup right there. Don't ruin their hunt, go run and gun somewhere else or not at all.

3) The call around your neck is not a magic duck attractant. It's only for when you physically see a duck flying by. Calling at nothing is not gonna make a duck get up and come over. Please quit blowing on your call like a cheap hooker short on the rent money on the 29th.

That's all I have right now. Friends please chime in here and let's spread the proper etiquette.

DB


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't skybust.  Get them in close and kill them, do not educate every bird on the swamp praying for that one golden BB.  Also, know you and your gun's effective range and ability.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 30, 2014)

This thread is just like the that guy thread in that all these posts can be over looked so long as you don't back down the ramp and proceed to "Get ready" rite there on the ramp, fishermen experience the same thing although fishermen are not fighting sun rise time.


----------



## GAbirdhunter (Jan 30, 2014)

Be there early hunting public land, don't be the guy riding around the lake 15 minutes before legal trying to find a spot.

Respect the guys that were there before you, don't set up near them and if you want the spot next time, your gonna have to crawl out of bed earlier.

Don't set up for first flight, and then decide to pick up and ride through everybody else's spread 20 minutes after legal, don't ruin everyone else's hunt because you want to move first thing, give it some time.

Don't sky bust, you'll either cripple or educate every bird you shoot at, killing nothing and wasting expensive shells.  Take only high percentage shots that give you the best chance at retrieving your game, if they won't fully commit, adjust your spread and setup.

Abide by game laws, don't run and gun, don't hunt the refuge, and abide by the limits...period

Don't be the guy at the ramp asking everyone how they did and where exactly they were hunting, put in the time yourself, scout, and learn the area.

Don't breast your ducks at the ramp and leave the carcass, first off it's illegal, and second somebody's retriever is going to roll on it leaving a rather unpleasant riding partner in the boat.

Basically, don't do the stuff that would have you upset for being done to you


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, not really Gaducker. I love the "that guy" thread. I intended this one to get everyone's take on real things that shouldn't be done. The "that guy" thread is just poking fun at different annoying things.

DB


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 30, 2014)

Just use common sense...


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 30, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Just use common sense...



I'm with yah there my man........but for some.....common sense is painful.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 30, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Well, not really Gaducker. I love the "that guy" thread. I intended this one to get everyone's take on real things that shouldn't be done. The "that guy" thread is just poking fun at different annoying things.
> 
> DB




Yea, but it all happens all the time and I can overlook it all except the boat ramp hog, That will boil my temper quickly.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2014)

You said sense, they are still waiting at the bank for cents...escapes a few


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't attempt to break the laws of physics and make that 200 yard shot with your 12 gauge.  I don't care if your the overkill guy and blasting that small shoulder fire cannon of a 10 gauge you got it isn't gonna work.  Don't ruin the hunt


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

You know what I've learned in my life about common sense? It ain't that common. I'm the kind of person that likes to leave it out there. I rather say something and then if you chose to listen or not it's entirely up to you. But one thing is for sure. It's not because I didn't tell you. That's why I figured instead of complaining about the yahoos, let's let it be known what is right and wrong. They'll never be able to point the finger and say we didn't let them know.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> You know what I've learned in my life about common sense? It ain't that common. I'm the kind of person that likes to leave it out there. I rather say something and then if you chose to listen or not it's entirely up to you. But one thing is for sure. It's not because I didn't tell you. That's why I figured instead of complaining about the yahoos, let's let it be known what is right and wrong. They'll never be able to point the finger and say we didn't let them know.
> 
> DB



O I have let a few know alright. In not such a friendly southern gentleman manner either.  Makes for an interesting morning shouting obscenities  across a lake.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh I've wanted to, on several occasions. The older I get the more level headed I am though. Thought process, I shout some crazy stuff at this idiot, he shouts back, it escalates, and I always carry a side arm. I have a good career, a wife and two amazing kids. I can't be "that guy" that shot some dude at the lake for being an idiot. So I watch in awe as they do DUMB stuff all morning and just shake my head.

DB


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't shout obscenities across lakes, not until after lunch, anyway.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Don't shout obscenities across lakes, not until after lunch, anyway.



  I attempt to be the bigger man, but there has been a couple times.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 30, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> O I have let a few know alright. In not such a friendly southern gentleman manner either.  Makes for an interesting morning shouting obscenities  across a lake.



So that was you? All I said was "those are my decoys, not real ducks". 
My expert calling fools even the best of duck hunters, lol.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't steal someone else's spot.  If they found it and you know it, ask them 1st.  

Don't block a boat ramp tp keep another boat from launching.

STOP, PLEASE STOP blaming Duck Dynasty for the bad things that happen during duck season.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 31, 2014)

*The birds are educated enough*



WOODIE13 said:


> Don't skybust.  Get them in close and kill them, do not educate every bird on the swamp praying for that one golden BB.  Also, know you and your gun's effective range and ability.



Sky busting is as bad as anything you can do to ruin a smaller hole. I learned this the hard way when I was younger. My dad made me hunt with a single shot the rest of the season when I was 14yo to break me of it. It worked too. No No:


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 31, 2014)

*If someone takes you hunting...*

I've not really had but one example of these because I don't normally hunt with anyone other than close friends and my kids and it was a few years ago but…..
if someone takes you hunting to their hole. 
.
#1 Its their hole so they do the bird calling.

#2 Its their hole let them call the shot.

#3 Have everything you need unless it was discussed before the hunt. If you've never duck hunted I will probably let you have some shells. Otherwise have your own and more than half a box.

#4 Its my dog let me work the dog for good or bad.

#5 If someone does take you with them to their hole offer to help with expenses we all know it aint cheep.

#6 Respect the hunter that got up  earlier than you he earned the spot.

#7 This is possibly the worst thing you can ever do to a fellow hunter. If someone takes you to one of their holes its their hole no matter where it is. Don't go back without them. In fact don't even ask them if you can hunt that hole it puts people in a bad situation.

#8 As mentioned above common sense and respect are key. Don't forget to practice these two at all times they are kind of one in the same.

The one guy I took hunting this year was great he just sat back and let me be my crazy self trying to get my stuff together. He did what I asked and rolled with it. We had fun even though we didn't even raise our guns at the few birds we had buzz us. I will take him again and hopefully he will take me.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 31, 2014)

Commom sense.............. I have read about that somewhere once............ It must be extinct like the dinosaurs.........


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 31, 2014)

Give a courtesy shine. Dont wave your light at me the full 2 miles of river that I'm traveling to get to where I'm going. I see you, or will shortly. Give those batteries a rest.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 31, 2014)

Kreuz said:


> Give a courtesy shine. Dont wave your light at me the full 2 miles of river that I'm traveling to get to where I'm going. I see you, or will shortly. Give those batteries a rest.



X2 I'm glad you mentioned this.  It gets under my skin for some reason when I see someone waving me off for a mile and a half.


----------



## Kreuz (Jan 31, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> X2 I'm glad you mentioned this.  It gets under my skin for some reason when I see someone waving me off for a mile and a half.



The reason it gets under your skin, just like it does mine, is you probably know why, when, and how long to shine somebody off. Just because you hear a boat fire up 2 counties away doesnt mean they're coming for your spot. Know what I mean? Those are my thoughts at least...


----------



## WhackemWilly (Jan 31, 2014)

-Don't ask for bird reports on the internet.... If you wanna know your best bet is to hop in the truck and go see for yourself. Scouting isn't cheap.. That's why duck hunters are so lock jaw.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 31, 2014)

Kreuz said:


> The reason it gets under your skin, just like it does mine, is you probably know why, when, and how long to shine somebody off. Just because you hear a boat fire up 2 counties away doesnt mean they're coming for your spot. Know what I mean? Those are my thoughts at least...



O i agree completely


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2014)

The bad part is, I don't even duck hunt, and I'm completely clueless and ignorant about it-but if I started tomorrow, nobody would have to tell me not to do most of these things. A lot of people apparently just aren't born with a sense of decency or common sense.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 31, 2014)

I can see where you're coming from and I don't shine the whole time from when I hear a boat coming. However, I do give a courtesy shine as you approach until you slow down and start looking for a spot to setup within range of me, then I light you up like Times Square. I've only been there an hour or more before them. Cause as sure as the boat ramp thing ticks most of you off, I don't run into that cause I wake up way before everyone else. I do it because you never know what you may run into. But setting up on top of me is the worst thing I come across all the time. 

DB


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 31, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> The bad part is, I don't even duck hunt, and I'm completely clueless and ignorant about it-but if I started tomorrow, nobody would have to tell me not to do most of these things. A lot of people apparently just aren't born with a sense of decency or common sense.



.... and there you have it.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 31, 2014)

*Favorite thing*



Kreuz said:


> Give a courtesy shine. Dont wave your light at me the full 2 miles of river that I'm traveling to get to where I'm going. I see you, or will shortly. Give those batteries a rest.



When hunting one of my favorite areas people are always trying to shine me off from WAY away. Not even in the same river away. I usually will shine in there direction for an extended period of time because I know the conversation is going "DUDE! These guys are gonna setup right on top of us. This is total (you know what)!!" 

The worst of the worst have been mentioned already. 

1. NEVER get the boat ready on the ramp.
2. Skybusting is for optimists. Be a pessimist sometimes! 
3. Setting up too close is just foolish for you and ruins the others hunt.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 31, 2014)

So what all do you all have to do to get ready at the ramp??? When we go we pull straight down the ramp, slide on waders and hit the water... am I missing something here?

not being sarcastic... this is a serious question


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 31, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> So what all do you all have to do to get ready at the ramp??? When we go we pull straight down the ramp, slide on waders and hit the water... am I missing something here?
> 
> not being sarcastic... this is a serious question


 
Take the tie downs off the boat, put the plug in, load decoys, guns, gear before you get on the ramp.  You can put the waders on and load dog after you are off the ramp to free it up for others.

I had an experience like this at Quantico, a General was putting in a huge duck barge, had his two Captains prepping the boat, loading it and trying to launch the behemoth boat.  I just had a little jon boat with oars, got there early since I knew I would have to fight ice, the only open water was right in front of the ramp.  The poor little cronies were trying their best to get the boat in the water, time ticking.  I finally gave them a hand and got the boat off the trailer so I could get mine in.  Fought ice 500 yds from the blind, missed some pintails and blue bills while setting up, then nothing.  9 am I picked up the decoys, broke a little bigger hole in the ice, knocked off the ice on all the decoys and the sky opened up, 3 green heads, 1 black drake and one pintail drake, done in 30 minutes.


----------



## rspringer (Jan 31, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> So what all do you all have to do to get ready at the ramp??? When we go we pull straight down the ramp, slide on waders and hit the water... am I missing something here?
> 
> not being sarcastic... this is a serious question



When you pull "down" the ramp you should ready to launch and get out of the way for the next person. Too many people get their clothes, gear and decoys ready while blocking the ramp.... and have their lights on so not only are they are blinding you while you are trying to ready but blocking the ramp when you are ready. 

Get your stuff ready either A) at the house or B) in the parking lot.

Also, if you ask me "how'd you do" 99% of the time I am going to tell you we did ok. Don't get upset that I don't want to talk about my decoy set ups and kills.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 31, 2014)

rspringer said:


> When you pull "down" the ramp you should ready to launch and get out of the way for the next person. Too many people get their clothes, gear and decoys ready while blocking the ramp.... and have their lights on so not only are they are blinding you while you are trying to ready but blocking the ramp when you are ready.
> 
> Get your stuff ready either A) at the house or B) in the parking lot.
> 
> Also, if you ask me "how'd you do" 99% of the time I am going to tell you we did ok. Don't get upset that I don't want to talk about my decoy set ups and kills.


 
Spot on


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 31, 2014)

oh ok... i guess we are in the "gets it ready at the house" category... decoys in boat, guns in gun box, everything is ready to go when we pull out of the driveway. even the plug is in unless its raining on the way.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like most has been covered.  Like someone posted, it is basically common sense.  But the good Lord made some wise and some otherwise.  One thing that was left out that just chaps my rear end good; when you pull into the parking lot and the front of your vehicle is pointed at the ramp, cut your cotton picken head lights off so they are not shining in the eyes and in the windows of someone trying to back a boat down the ramp!  Get your boat ready in the parking lot, if it is a steep ramp, leave you front strap on until the trailer wheels hit the water, then unhook and launch; if this process takes more than 3 minutes with two people, you need to spend the summer practicing.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Feb 1, 2014)

I got one for you. Know where you are going and whats where you are going. I was set up a ways up Spring creek on lake Seminole in the back of a dog leg pocket. We had a fair morning and was waiting for more birds to move. You know the ones the run and gun folks stir up. When we began to hear a boat coming but could not tell from where. It got closer and closer and we still could not see it. When ZOOM! a godevil boat came thru the cattails 6' from our boat from behind us!! He was going 25mph and blew thru the dekes and never slowed down! He could have killed us, and would have if he had hit our boat in the reeds. Just because you can go anywhere doesn't mean you should. New boat trails should be made at slow speeds and not at 8:30 in the morning while people are hunting.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, thank God he missed you. You guys aren't required to have an orange flag up? In Florida, outside of open water "back country" you're required to have an orange flag on a whip 10 ft above the highest surface of your boat. So the yahoos in the airboats don't run you over and kill you like your guy almost did.

DB


----------

